# Would you leave uk for..?



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Guys would you leave england where an earning £50,000 a year inc company scirocco and free fuel for a job in Dubai earning 18,000 aed a month plus annual commission???

Please advise thanks


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

You would bring home after tax about 1000 pounds more a month. So yes.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

No I get more than that after tax im selling cars so some months I can come out with £3500 after tax some months lot less! However this job in Dubai is 18000 aed a month that's total amount plus commission yearly which is going to be approx 100,000 aed! I'm going to be living on my own and pay rent, car, bills etc out of that basic salary! 

Am I making the right move or do you think I'll struggle? Am happy just going out once a week.

Thanks


----------



## chemron (Nov 23, 2011)

Im here in dubai  i think if u will move that would be a good decision  i will be visiting london next yr


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

Is the £50K before or after income tax? How much do you spend on petrol? What's your council tax?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Think 6000dhs a month for a nice apt including bills, another couple of thousand if you need to take out a loan to buy a similar type of car and you are down to 10K a month basic, I think if I were moving here I`d need to be making a bigger salary step.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Depends where you are in the uk. £50k goes a h3ll of a lot further if you're in newcastle than if your in London. You have to factor in outer london level rents (read the stickies at the top of the board/dubizzle/propertyfinder.ae for an idea). You'll also want to go back home more than the one time per year your company should pay for. Factor that in. 

Its personal circumstances after that. If you want a change in life then I'd wholeheartedly recommend it but come with a very open mind or you won't last a couple of months.


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm in the motor trade too, how on earth did you bag free fuel out of the business? Pretty decent.

I'm in the same boat as you minus the free fuel and I'm moving to Dubai but it's not money motivated, I don't care if I earn a bit less money but I want to have a nicer lifestyle plus it isn't freezing and raining all the time there.


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

craignewcastle said:


> No I get more than that after tax im selling cars so some months I can come out with £3500 after tax some months lot less! However this job in Dubai is 18000 aed a month that's total amount plus commission yearly which is going to be approx 100,000 aed! I'm going to be living on my own and pay rent, car, bills etc out of that basic salary!
> 
> Am I making the right move or do you think I'll struggle? Am happy just going out once a week.
> 
> Thanks


Mate, This feels an awful lot like you've made a decision and you're just looking for opinions that will align with yours.

Let me google that for you


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

That 50k is before tax! Fuel was included which saved me approx £150 a month! I live in Newcastle in uk so it's fairly cheap! 

Just don't wanna make the jump then relise am stuck here living a ****ty life style because I can't afford to get out and socialise! what am saying I kinda wanna know if anyone has had a Similar experience and done the jump????? 

Also could anyone tell me approx there total outgoings living here in Dubai as a single lad renting a apartment approx 70k? Am also hoping to get 12 chqs for rent..?

Thanks for all your feedback guys


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

So wait, you were only earning £30K net? TBH, I don't think you'll be on a loser in Dubai. You're single. What have you got to lose? You can always return to the UK if you're not happy. And even then, you'll always be able to look back and say that you gave it a try.


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm sure it will be a good move for you. You obviously want to move otherwise you wouldn't even entertain the thought of it. 

Like the guy above said, if it all goes wrong, just come back to the UK.


See you there I guess.....


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

craignewcastle said:


> Guys would you leave england where an earning £50,000 a year inc company scirocco and free fuel for a job in Dubai earning 18,000 aed a month plus annual commission???
> 
> Please advise thanks


Hang on a minute

Average household income in the UK is £25k, so you are definitely doing okay. Even with the london cost of living, £50k would make sure you are having a decent lifestyle (not fancy but atleast decent)

Now let me get to the AED 18K salary (dont trust the annual commission/bonus thing they say as it is not contractual and most cases, what they pay out is terrible but it may be different with your company/industry etc). AED 18K would get you a "very average" standard of living. I know some would disagree with me on this but this is the reality with so many hidden charges in Dubai.

Also do not forget that Dubai is a city built for the wealthy and generally you only see two extremes here and city is not built for the middle class.

Ultimately if there are more overriding factors such as your job being unstable back home, better career prospects (hopefully) with this new role etc, then come over to Dubai.


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

VADXB said:


> Hang on a minute
> 
> Average household income in the UK is £25k, so you are definitely doing okay. Even with the london cost of living, £50k would make sure you are having a decent lifestyle (not fancy but atleast decent)


OP says he's earning £50K before tax though, which means he's in the higher rate tax band and paying 40% on that sum leaving him with £30K.


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

What industry is the job being offered to you?


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

FItOutGuy said:


> OP says he's earning £50K before tax though, which means he's in the higher rate tax band and paying 40% on that sum leaving him with £30K.


UK has a progressive tax system, so you dont pay 40% on 50K, his income after tax but before NI would be approx 35£K.

Seriously mate, do you think that AED18K he is offered is tax free? thats crazy in my opinion. I always tell people to include atleast 20% from their salary towards various "hidden charges" included in Dubai. Housing tax, salik fees and what else!


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

VADXB said:


> I always tell people to include atleast 20% from their salary towards various "hidden charges" included in Dubai. Housing tax, salik fees and what else!


But that's no different from the UK with council tax, road fund license & government first reg fee, congestion zone charges.


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

VADXB said:


> UK has a progressive tax system, so you dont pay 40% on 50K, his income after tax but before NI would be approx 35£K.


http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/rates/it.htm


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

quattro said:


> But that's no different from the UK with council tax, road fund license & government first reg fee, congestion zone charges.


I agree but UK never markets as a "tax free country" and neither do employers in the UK say that salaries offered are tax free.

Key thing here is till 2005/2006, salaries in the Gulf were atleast 30-40% higher than what you would be offered back home. This incremental increase with potential tax saving turned out to be attractive for expats to move there. Unfortunately these days there seems to be no incremental increase in the salaries offered in Dubai (Doha/Kuwait/Saudi etc still offer an increase to lure expats there). 

It is wrong to view a overseas move purely on financial terms but it is important that OP understands the exact situation and knows what he is getting into.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Scary... Could you live on 3400 aed after all bills and food?? That's what am working on!! Maybe go out once a week??


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

craignewcastle said:


> Scary... Could you live on 3400 aed after all bills and food?? That's what am working on!! Maybe go out once a week??


Only you can answer that one, mate. Not us.


----------

